# Felgen fräsen



## ingoingo (5. Dezember 2010)

Hey, 

wie werden eigentlich die Felgen gefräst ? 

Meine Frage richtet sich an die Aufspannung und die Art der Fräsmaschine.

Am meisten sinn macht mir eine Universalfräsmaschine, da würde der Vertikalkopf gut in das innere der Felge passen und man könnte von innen Fräsen.


Ich frage weil ich die Echo Felgen gerne mit eckigen Löchern/Taschen versehen wollte.

Feilen fällt weg 


lg Ingo


----------



## triallo (7. Dezember 2010)

schau mal in das vid rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triallo (7. Dezember 2010)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/5216418"]Monty Kamel Front-Rim 2009 on Vimeo[/ame]
das vid is von nos-trial


----------



## NOS-Trial (7. Dezember 2010)

ich würde die Felge horizontal fixieren, horizontal 2 Löcher nacheinanderer Fräßen, Felge um 2 Löcher weiterdrehen und neu fixieren.

allerdings hätte man dann keine Eckigen Löcher, worauf ich aber eh verzichten würde.
1. größerer Aufwand
2. nur 22% mehr Gewichtsersparnis nur zu den einzelnen Radiusgebieten, also auf das ganze Loch gesehn - ein Witz
3. geht evtl. bisschen schneller kaputt

falls du zu faul wirst, kannst dich ja mal per PM melden... könnte dir mit 6mm Radius, siehe (altes) Video, behilflich sein.


----------



## ingoingo (7. Dezember 2010)

danke fürs angebot, 

Ich werde mir jetzt mal nen Felgenrest besorgen und es hierrauf versuchen:

http://www.optimum-maschinen.de/produkte/fraesmaschinen/bf20vario/index.html

Die habe ich hier stehn und ich denke die Felge müsste auch um den Spindelkopf passen. Mal sehen ich werde berichten 


lg Ingo


----------



## NOS-Trial (4. Januar 2011)

aktuellstes Werk... TryAll"big"Hole, schwarz.

Felgenbreite 46mm
Lochbreite 33,4mm (durchgehend)
Radius 6mm


----------



## Piktogramm (4. Januar 2011)

Darf man fragen, welchen Sinn das haben soll?


----------



## NOS-Trial (4. Januar 2011)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, welchen Sinn das haben soll?


45% Leichtbau
30% Interesse und Spaß am Handwerk
15% Optik
10% pure Sinnlosigkeit


----------



## hst_trialer (4. Januar 2011)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> 45% Leichtbau
> 30% Interesse und Spaß am Handwerk
> 15% Optik
> *10% pure Sinnlosigkeit
> *



Die 10% würde ich zu den 45% Leichtbau dazu zählen... Über Sinn und Unsinn beim Leichtbau wird nicht diskutiert. Es darf alles probiert werden!


----------



## echo trailer (4. Januar 2011)

schön geworden!!!

hätte auch gerne versetzte speichen und schräger löcher


----------



## Piktogramm (4. Januar 2011)

Gerade das Leichtbauding, wieso nicht gleich leichtere Felgen die im Endeffekt immernoch stabiler sein sollten?

Egal habt Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (4. Januar 2011)

weils wohl keine leichteren trial felgen gibt zur zeit? .
ausserdem , wo zu viel material ist , kann gespart werden . die rotierende masse macht viel aus.


----------



## Goettinger (4. Januar 2011)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> aktuellstes Werk... TryAll"big"Hole, schwarz.
> 
> Felgenbreite 46mm
> Lochbreite 33,4mm (durchgehend)
> Radius 6mm



sieht sehr ganau aus, kannste mal gewicht, vorher- nachher der felge verraten?!


----------



## NOS-Trial (4. Januar 2011)

Goettinger schrieb:


> sieht sehr ganau aus, kannste mal gewicht, vorher- nachher der felge verraten?!



vorher: 438g
nacher: 388g
-> 50g

meine erste gefräßte TryAllHole Felge, mit 32mm Lochbreite tut nach mehr als 6 Monaten noch PERFEKT ihren Dienst. Ich denke die 33,4mm werden auch sehr gut laufen!


----------



## locdog (6. Januar 2011)

super Ergebnis

mit welche Maschine hast du das gemacht, oder per Hand ?

meine VR Felge muss auch wieder zur Brust genommen werden und per Hand habe ich einfach nicht mehr die Lust dazu


----------



## NOS-Trial (6. Januar 2011)

locdog schrieb:


> super Ergebnis
> 
> mit welche Maschine hast du das gemacht, oder per Hand ?
> 
> meine VR Felge muss auch wieder zur Brust genommen werden und per Hand habe ich einfach nicht mehr die Lust dazu



die "Maschine" aus dem oberen Video, allerdings schon dreifach weiterentwickelt. (Bild gibts keins )

falls du oder auch jemand anderes Interesse hat, könnt ihr euch gern mal per PM melden... per Hand muss nich sein


----------



## erwinosius (9. Januar 2011)

> die rotierende masse macht viel aus.


vor allem bei den hohen Drehzahlen im Trialbereich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

